
Coming clean on why my investors pushed me out of my company - rburr
https://medium.com/@truetosource/coming-clean-about-why-i-left-callfire-a7e6257786f6?callfire
======
rburr
This story is kind of unbelievable. Not sure what to take from it.

~~~
rhizome
A founder pushed out. David Fincher made a movie about it once.

